# Creepypasta



## Byrus (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, it's Halloween month, so let's post some creepypastas that don't suck. Or make up some of your own. :D

Some stuff to start with:

*From the Diary of Thomas Pepper -* Very gross with some nice descriptions, I would have liked to read more of this one.

*Castle of Flesh -* Short and sweet, with a very haunting description of the castle.

*The Thing That Stalks The Fields *http://www.creepypasta.com/the-thing-that-stalks-the-fields/ 
*The thing in the window -* Both of these are pretty cool creature features

*Funnymouth* - O)_(O 

*Broadcast interruption -* Sounds much more interesting than anything I've seen on TV recently

*The Holders -* Gets repetitive after a while, but there are some good ones here

And you're probably familiar with Candle Cove, so here's some really cool theme music to go with it.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 10, 2013)

A couple of months ago I found out about the SCP series which I sometimes dip into when I'm bored.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, I know about the NES Godzilla Creepypasta. It's real long, but I liked it.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler: Creepy Pasta












That lame joke aside, I really like the ones about Pokémon Green cartridges killing people.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 10, 2013)

Why are creepypasta and copypasta apparently pronounced (because I've never heard someone say them irl) like "pasta"?

Didn't it come from "copy/paste"? I always assumed you'd say it "copy-paster"


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 10, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> Why are creepypasta and copypasta apparently pronounced (because I've never heard someone say them irl) like "pasta"?
> 
> Didn't it come from "copy/paste". I always assumed you'd say it "copy-paster"


It's a pun.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 10, 2013)

Music Dragon said:


> It's a pun.


...I don't get it.

Can someone explain?


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 10, 2013)

The only non-crappy creepypastas I've read are the Lavender Town and Pokemon Lost Silver ones.
but hey sometimes creepypastas can scare me cause of how horrible they are! (i.e Sonic.exe, The Man and His Pokemon, Starfox 6664; basically all the creepypastas Yuriofwind made Bullshit Creepypasta Storytime videos on)


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> ...I don't get it.
> 
> Can someone explain?


Well, I guess the "paste" bit _looked_ like "pasta", so they started calling the stuff "copypasta".


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh man, don't get me started on creepypasta. I can't get the wiki to work for some reason, but the best are undoubtedly "Normal Porn for Normal People", "Tulpa", "The Russian Sleep Experiment", "Psychosis" and "Gateway of the Mind".


----------



## Phantom (Oct 13, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> ...I don't get it.
> 
> Can someone explain?


This.

I remember a few years ago when we had the creepypasta contest that failed. We had some good entries though.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2013)

Phantom said:


> This.
> 
> I remember a few years ago when we had the creepypasta contest that failed. We had some good entries though.


Yeah, I know it was derived from "copypasta", I just don't know why it came to be pronounced the way it is.


EDIT:
While I'm in this thread making it seem like all I do is complain about not understanding anything, I may as well ask what's so creepy about "Ben Drowned"
I've asked this before but I've never really had a satisfactory answer. The entire creepypasta and accompanying videos just seems repetitive and I can't take it seriously because it uses too many tropes other creepypastas use with seemingly nothing in between.
I mean it might have been one of the earlier game creepypastas so some of the tropes might not have been so common back then but it's too full of 'creepy' events that are seemingly disconnected with no actual story throughout the thing from what I can tell.
Also I get annoyed that people reference it every time that statue from Majora's Mask is mentioned but that's just me being complainy.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 13, 2013)

Phantom said:


> This.
> 
> I remember a few years ago when we had the creepypasta contest that failed. We had some good entries though.


Oh, yeah, this? Looked like there were some good ones there, I'll probably read them later. 



Murkrow said:


> While I'm in this thread making it seem like all I do is complain about not understanding anything, I may as well ask what's so creepy about "Ben Drowned"
> I've asked this before but I've never really had a satisfactory answer. The entire creepypasta and accompanying videos just seems repetitive and I can't take it seriously because it uses too many tropes other creepypastas use with seemingly nothing in between.
> I mean it might have been one of the earlier game creepypastas so some of the tropes might not have been so common back then but it's too full of 'creepy' events that are seemingly disconnected with no actual story throughout the thing from what I can tell.
> Also I get annoyed that people reference it every time that statue from Majora's Mask is mentioned but that's just me being complainy.


Yeah, I don't get the appeal of that one either. The story is cliché heaped upon cliché and just drags on without going anywhere. Some of it was unintentionally funny too, like that bit where Link kept trying and failing to attack the boss and got set on fire. The videos are even more boring. 

I've never actually played Zelda, so I thought that statue thing was a fan creation, I didn't realise it was actually part of the game. Man, that's creepy enough on its own, no need to add anything more to it.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 27, 2013)

Double post sorry but I wanted to post this because it's really neat. It's a text based creepypasta adventure game with three different endings. It's more comedy than outright horror, but it's fun.


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 27, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> While I'm in this thread making it seem like all I do is complain about not understanding anything, I may as well ask what's so creepy about "Ben Drowned"
> I've asked this before but I've never really had a satisfactory answer. The entire creepypasta and accompanying videos just seems repetitive and I can't take it seriously because it uses too many tropes other creepypastas use with seemingly nothing in between.
> I mean it might have been one of the earlier game creepypastas so some of the tropes might not have been so common back then but it's too full of 'creepy' events that are seemingly disconnected with no actual story throughout the thing from what I can tell.
> Also I get annoyed that people reference it every time that statue from Majora's Mask is mentioned but that's just me being complainy.


When i first heard of it (like 10 minutes before i started the game) i got pretty scared but realised that it was just a stupid creepypasta. it seemed believable at first considering the videos that go along with it but doesn't have enough to make it a scary creepypasta.
and yeah you aren't alone with the whole mentioning-ben drowned-in-every-majora's mask-discussion-ever being annoying, it just ruins it and its pointless.


----------

